# Sheltie/Pittbull Mix anyone?



## MuhBabiPhill (Oct 24, 2009)

no no no no no


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you have pics? I doubt many people have sheltie/pit mixes as it's a pretty unique mix. I used to have pure shelties though and would love to see a picture!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, I want to see pics too.


----------



## MuhBabiPhill (Oct 24, 2009)

no no no no no


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Does anyone else see border collie? Especially in the markings?
She's a beautiful girl, love her ears!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't think that's a border collie mix. I've seen a few pit/bc mixes and they all had way more hair than that.

Here's a few of them:


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I just see alot of pit. And something smaller built than a pit and with a different face. Her face is pretty narrow. I don't see any sheltie maybe something with a face like a sheltie but I would think that if she had sheltie in her she'd be smaller and her hair would be alot different. Who knows! She's a very pretty girl


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

jinnyretr0 said:


> Does anyone else see border collie? Especially in the markings?
> She's a beautiful girl, love her ears!


Those black/white markings are possible in Pits too 

Very cute dog! I love her happy little face and ears.


----------



## MuhBabiPhill (Oct 24, 2009)

yeah she knows she's pretty lol. her mom was the pit she was black and white and her dad was brown and white sheltie. her personality is more sheltie like hearding, very smart and barks alot. she is about the same size as her dad (sheltie) a little past my knees.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I can definatly see pit. the things that are not pit are the longer, thicker coat..the shape of the muzzle, and the shape of her front. 

the size is actually something that is pit. the pit standard size is 35 to 60 pounds.

Laurelin, what does a sheltie chest look like?(sans all the hair)


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

aaawwww....what a doll! She looks like a short-haired border collie with a beefed up, very strong, very pit-like chest (and tongue...LOL)! Betcha cattle wouldn't even THINK of messin' around with that girl!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

First, She's cute!!! Her face shape in the last picture does really remind me of a sheltie.



> I don't think that's a border collie mix. I've seen a few pit/bc mixes and they all had way more hair than that.


If you crossed a smooth border collie with a pit though, you could get a smooth dog. Borderstaffs are really a common cross and they're generally smooth coated. They're border collie x SBT but I think border collie x APBT would produce a similar result.

Smooth border collie:










Borderstaffy:












zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> I can definatly see pit. the things that are not pit are the longer, thicker coat..the shape of the muzzle, and the shape of her front.
> 
> the size is actually something that is pit. the pit standard size is 35 to 60 pounds.
> 
> Laurelin, what does a sheltie chest look like?(sans all the hair)


Narrow, lol. They're pretty gangly looking under all that hair. Think similar to a border collie in build really just slightly tighter build.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> If you crossed a smooth border collie with a pit though, you could get a smooth dog. Borderstaffs are really a common cross and they're generally smooth coated. They're border collie x SBT but I think border collie x APBT would produce a similar result.


This is true, I didn't even think of a smooth bc.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

trumpetjock said:


> This is true, I didn't even think of a smooth bc.


Lol, bc coats are a funny thing. You can come up with practically any coat type in the breed. Most people automatically think rough coated, but they come in smooth, rough, medium, even curly coated and bearded. The bearded border collies are a bit rare nowadays though. 

Sorry for the thread jack, lol.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

her chest is kinda of...too fat..to be pit. the pit type chest is defined as "well sprung" which looks kind of like an oval with the bottom flattened out.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Is the long-haired gene dominate over short-haired? It could have been a rough sheltie and the short hair came from the pit? I don't know the rules of genetics....so I'm curious.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

BellaPup said:


> Is the long-haired gene dominate over short-haired? It could have been a rough sheltie and the short hair came from the pit? I don't know the rules of genetics....so I'm curious.


I think coat length is a pretty complicated inheritance but I know in some breeds (like rotties and shepherds for example) there is a recessive long coat that happens, whcih would indicate short fur to be somewhat dominant.

Anyways, sorry for the thread jack, the OP's dog is beautiful and I could buy some Sheltie in the dog. The expression really reminds me of a sheltie.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Borderstaffy:


OP has a very nice dog the 2nd pic i can see the pit influence but not so much the last picture,its strange how dogs can look so different depending on how the pic is taken.

The pic i quoted above reminds me of this animal planet show i saw waaaay back they basically crossed every breed possible to get the fastest dog to grab a ball springing out of a hole and then run back to the start line. Collies with pits,colllies with JRT collies with whippets,you name it they crossed it


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

That 2nd puppy pic reminds me of a bull terrier mix. Very cute.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mr Pooch said:


> OP has a very nice dog the 2nd pic i can see the pit influence but not so much the last picture,its strange how dogs can look so different depending on how the pic is taken.
> 
> The pic i quoted above reminds me of this animal planet show i saw waaaay back they basically crossed every breed possible to get the fastest dog to grab a ball springing out of a hole and then run back to the start line. Collies with pits,colllies with JRT collies with whippets,you name it they crossed it


Yep, it's called flyball and people have been breeding for that for a while now. They call the border collie x JRTs border jacks, the BC/staffs borderstaffs, the BC/staff/JRT's borderstacks and the bc/JRT/staff/whippets sportsters. Whew...

I need to stop getting Off topic! I am very sorry.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

She's beautiful. Mostly see pit, but a hint of sheltie. Lovely dog!


----------



## MuhBabiPhill (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks for her comments! and lol @ thread jacking! so i'm guessing no one has ever came across one? oh well just curious


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> her chest is kinda of...too fat..to be pit. the pit type chest is defined as "well sprung" which looks kind of like an oval with the bottom flattened out.


That would be for a well-bred Pit though. I would think that a Pit who found his way to a Sheltie probably wouldn't be a great example of the breed and might have flaws such as the large chest.. which is bred for in some unreputable circles.. no?

That said, I would NEVER guess that that dog is a Shelte/Pit. Pretty girl, but I wouldn't really think it!


----------



## dodgersmum (Jul 3, 2013)

i have a sheltie mixed with a staffy/pitbull if thats any help he is 4years old now


----------



## dodgersmum (Jul 3, 2013)

dont no if that will work (new to this) a picture of my dodger


----------



## SamAdamsRocksYou (Oct 27, 2020)

Laurelin said:


> Do you have pics? I doubt many people have sheltie/pit mixes as it's a pretty unique mix. I used to have pure shelties though and would love to see a picture!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

11 year old thread.


----------

